

Darcs 2 Released - johnm
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.darcs.devel/7809

======
johnm
Here's some nice performance news for it:
[http://lists.osuosl.org/pipermail/darcs-
devel/2008-April/007...](http://lists.osuosl.org/pipermail/darcs-
devel/2008-April/007978.html)

~~~
neilc
Unfortunately, from the release announcement and the associated mailing list
thread, it seems that the severe performance problems with large repositories
have not yet been resolved -- and in fact, some operations on large repos have
gotten slower.

